# Granny Makeup



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

The one thing I am not good at in costuming is makeup!

See a picture of my Swinging Granny. This was my 2008 Halloween costume which will be possibly used for Mardi Gras.

What type of makeup should "she" be using?

Any recommendations would be helpful.










Thanks.

This is a teriffic site for costumes and props! The best that I have come across.

The Costumer


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have used liquid latex to make wrinkled skin in the past, and it works really well. Just stretch the skin out taut, apply a thin layer of latex and let dry. Several "coats" usually works best, and you can use a hair dryer set on low to dry in between layers. If you want to make the skin look REALLY old, add a single ply layer of toilet paper or kleenex while the latex is still wet. I looked around a bit on the web, but couldn't find a good example that you can look at, and I'm at work, so couldn't spend a lot of time on the web. Hope this helps.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

MHooch said:


> I have used liquid latex to make wrinkled skin in the past, and it works really well. Just stretch the skin out taut, apply a thin layer of latex and let dry. Several "coats" usually works best, and you can use a hair dryer set on low to dry in between layers. If you want to make the skin look REALLY old, add a single ply layer of toilet paper or kleenex while the latex is still wet. I looked around a bit on the web, but couldn't find a good example that you can look at, and I'm at work, so couldn't spend a lot of time on the web. Hope this helps.


Great idea! I'll try it.

Thanks.


----------



## anthyn (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you can ues it


----------

